# Comet, Pleco, and Ryukin Problem



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well i havent been on at all lately so i figures i would update you guys. I bought a 50 gallon tank. I currently have a FAT Ryukin, 2 inch Comet, and a dwarf pleco in together. 

I added the Ryukin today and the comet seems to be head butting it constantly. Anytime my ryukin moves the comet smashes into it basically. Should i just get rid of the comet or will this resolve itself?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i would give them a few days... i had this problem when i put my angels together.. there where fights and now there's love.. so give them time before you consider getting rid of anyone.


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright...I hope they will be fine...Ill let them be for now. Thanks alli

Is it normal for the RYUKIN to be sitting on the bottom of a new tank? I mean he does move alot but it seems he just plops down once he stops moving his fins.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

why is there a pleco in a carp tank?
what do you mean by a "dwarf" pleco?..do you know the species name or "L" number?
your goldfish like their temps in the mid to low 60's..plecos do not..it might be a good idea to do a little research and try to make the appropriate adjustments...


----------



## Shawn5800 (Nov 18, 2009)

I mean there is a dwarf pleco in my tank I was told that they do fine in cool water by my lfs. It has been in for two weeks now just fine


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhm... your LFS sold you a "dwarf pleco" and told you it would be fine in cool water?
Allllrighty then...

Moving on, a Ryukin will sit still if it's cold, but otherwise move about like any other goldfish. My guess is that it's either cold, tired from fighting the comet, constipated, or hasn't gotten over the shock of transfer to your tank. It should be able to get over any of these soon enough.


----------

